# Pics of small snow removal equipment



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm 12 and want to plow my driveway and mabe one down the street so I can't drive a truck.
So I was wondering does anyone have any ideas of somthing i could buy i could probaly have 1500 bucks by next winter and if you have pics that would be nice.


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

How about a lawn tractor, with a blade? You can cut grass too payup


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

I think you'd be better off with a lawn mower that had a snow blower, or a walk behind snow blower. If you are old enough to run one safely that is. For 1500, you could a nice walk behind with a shield, and little push salt spreader. I would not try to act like a business tho. Act like a kid who needs money, and you will do better (sympathy effect etc). Also, a company has to pay takes, insurance, etc. One of my friends in new jersey lives on a lake. Some kids were driving around in their dads boat selling sodas and candy on the lake. They were ten and eleven. The cops fined them for selling without a license. Don't forget a good shovel.

on second thought. Invest that 1500$ in a good CD or bank account. Buy a shovel, and just use that. Only doing 2 driveways, it won't pay to buy a lot of equipment. Put the money towards college.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

thats what i was thinking whats that one in the big pic


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

get a lawn tractor with a snow blower u can use it year round


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

ya but one drive is dirt.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

so just put down the skid shoes


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

thats true


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

than i could bring a small trailer with a push spreader and sand or salt and a shovel


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

try a small used ATV or tractor.. or find a used snowblower and get driveways that are close to your house


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29283&d=1197045582
If you go to that link, that is what I use.


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

wizzkid316;541584 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29283&d=1197045582
> If you go to that link, that is what I use.


hahaha im lovin the dice


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

I also have this picture with the plow attached, it's the only picture with the plow, and when I went to prom in april, I still had it on for some excavation. But yeah, A lawn and garden tractor is the best route to go if you're only 12. Thats what I was using, and i'm 19 now, and buying a plow this summer.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

see i would like some thing like your setup


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

It's for sale, but I ain't shipping it to Maine I"ll tell you that right now. But I need something to drive to the ice cream store, so I'll probly keep it.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I would find a used hydro lawn tractor with a plow


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

what about this 317 JOHN DEERE TRACTOR REPAINTED LAST YEAR FRONT TIRES REPLACED LAST YEAR BEARINGS IN DECK REPLACED LAST YEAR SEAT WAS ALSO REPLACED. MOTOR REPLACED 5 YRS AGO WELL TAKEN CARE OF HYDROSTATIC TRANSMISSION AS WELL DECK LOWERING IS HYDRAULIC.54 " PLOW HYDRAULIC UP AND DOWN AS WELL SIDE TO SIDE.CHAINS FOR TIRES INCLUDED.

519 738 6643


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

That would be great, a 317 is a great tractor. I'd jump on it.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

wizzkid316;541600 said:


> It's for sale, but I ain't shipping it to Maine I"ll tell you that right now. But I need something to drive to the ice cream store, so I'll probly keep it.


You're 19 and you ride a john deere tractor to the ice cream store??


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

K20Fisher;541625 said:


> what about this 317 JOHN DEERE TRACTOR REPAINTED LAST YEAR FRONT TIRES REPLACED LAST YEAR BEARINGS IN DECK REPLACED LAST YEAR SEAT WAS ALSO REPLACED. MOTOR REPLACED 5 YRS AGO WELL TAKEN CARE OF HYDROSTATIC TRANSMISSION AS WELL DECK LOWERING IS HYDRAULIC.54 " PLOW HYDRAULIC UP AND DOWN AS WELL SIDE TO SIDE.CHAINS FOR TIRES INCLUDED.
> 
> 519 738 6643


Do not buy if engine is K17 1 series if it is K17 2 series it good motor. if it is K17 first series it will die if you mow on no flat yard like hill.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Petr51488;541765 said:


> You're 19 and you ride a john deere tractor to the ice cream store??


Me and the neighbors all have john deeres, and we ride them around, you'd have to know us to understand.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Is Barney still sheriff there in Mayberry?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

wizzkid316;541902 said:


> Me and the neighbors all have john deeres, and we ride them around, you'd have to know us to understand.


Hey why not have garden tractor race who go fast?

I bet my case 222 will win because I can increase engine to fast plus it hydraulic which moving fast.

Hey K20Fisher

If you are look for garden tractor don't buy gear it hard to moving fast you will need stop then shift gear. Look for hydraulic or hydrostatic transmission.

If you found tractor please post this so I can see if it worth or cheap that don't last.

Here pictures of my case 222 I bought 350 dollars then found engine was bad cost me another 200 dollars now it run again. 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57590


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

My tractor goes faster then the neighbors, but yeah, a case will fly past mine like it is standing still. I bet it's fun plowing with it.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

What about this Garden Tractor 2002 Wheelhorse/Toro 520xi - 44" Snowblower 
- 48" Snowplow $1,350


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

or this i would get a bigger mower deck Lawn & Garden Tractor 1982 John Deere 314 - 39" Mower Deck
- 54" Snow Blade
-14 hp Kohler Engine $800


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Petr51488;541765 said:


> You're 19 and you ride a john deere tractor to the ice cream store??


hes from mich i wouldnt expect much more totally kidding or am i?


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

This coming from an Ohio boy!!!?


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Wizzkid I love the fuzzy dice. The heater must be nice too. But I have to know, why did you pose with your tractor for a prom picture? You didn't take your girlfriend to the prom on it did you?


----------



## Lil' Danny (Dec 30, 2007)

K20Fisher ,

I'm 15 and I'm looking for a mower with a blade as well. I am going to start cutting lawns this summer with the mower we have now , but it won't handle a blade. In the winter I use my snow blower to do about 8 or 9 drives in the neighborhood. Makes for good money to put in the bank for the nice truck I'm saving for. Money from the parents only goes to gasoline if I'm a good boy !


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

AbsoluteH&L;542101 said:


> Wizzkid I love the fuzzy dice. The heater must be nice too. But I have to know, why did you pose with your tractor for a prom picture? You didn't take your girlfriend to the prom on it did you?


again i comment hes from mich


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Lil' Danny;542121 said:


> K20Fisher ,
> 
> I'm 15 and I'm looking for a mower with a blade as well. I am going to start cutting lawns this summer with the mower we have now , but it won't handle a blade. In the winter I use my snow blower to do about 8 or 9 drives in the neighborhood. Makes for good money to put in the bank for the nice truck I'm saving for. Money from the parents only goes to gasoline if I'm a good boy !


dont get a gf and ull do ok


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

K20Fisher;542070 said:


> What about this Garden Tractor 2002 Wheelhorse/Toro 520xi - 44" Snowblower
> - 48" Snowplow $1,350


get that they are heavy duty garden tractor. Toro stop make those this years so many people is crazy buy those before it gone.

You say john deer 314 it not worth why wheelhorse is new it would last longer than john deer 314.

john deer 314 is 80's but parts is get hard time for those.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

I want hydrolic up/down left/right.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

But more they will be cost why hydraulic hose can rip plus they do get weather rot.

I replace hydraulic hose to pump on my case 222 was 60 dollars for 2 foot and thick hose they have.


I am still say toro is best.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

I think i might buy the toro if its still for sale when i get the mula.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

KGRlandscapeing;542123 said:


> again i comment hes from mich


I take offense at that, I live in Michigan!! Granted I did wear duct-taped glasses to prom, but still!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Just throwing this out there how does a Bolens lawn tractor do in snow?


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

What kind and year? My dad has an old 1040 with hydraulic lift. That thing is a monster, it is unstoppable. wesport


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

AbsoluteH&L;542101 said:


> Wizzkid I love the fuzzy dice. The heater must be nice too. But I have to know, why did you pose with your tractor for a prom picture? You didn't take your girlfriend to the prom on it did you?


Accually me and my friend (who's a girl, but not GF/BF) did pose by the tractor, a thought did come to mind to hook up the trailer to the back and throw her in there, and I drive us up there with the tractor but we would have had to leave 3 days before that, but yeah, it was a fun time taking pictures, we have some odd ones too.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;542124 said:


> dont get a gf and ull do ok


Haha Ya I agree


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Girlfriend'll complicate things, I know....

I actually found out I might be getting an old Craftsman tractor with a 48" mowing deck, I'm kinda excited about that (our mower only has a 20" deck and we live on an acre, takes forever to mow it....)

Does anyone know if a tractor plow (that we think was made for a WheelHorse) would mount to a Craftsman from around the same production year?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Krieger91;542232 said:


> I take offense at that, I live in Michigan!! Granted I did wear duct-taped glasses to prom, but still!


again my point exactly


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

AbsolutH&L its a 2002 520xi


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

AbsolutH&L its a 2002 520xi


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

sorry double post


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

youre only 12 y.o. huh?

good work ethic. for a 12 y.o. but why don't you take some of that money and buy you a X-BOX and enjoy youre youth?

what does youre screen name mean anyway's?


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

wizzkid316;542247 said:


> Accually me and my friend (who's a girl, but not GF/BF) did pose by the tractor, a thought did come to mind to hook up the trailer to the back and throw her in there, and I drive us up there with the tractor but we would have had to leave 3 days before that, but yeah, it was a fun time taking pictures, we have some odd ones too.


I can't believe that you just admitted to that..


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh well. nothing dirty


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

I do enjoy my youth and for work ethic gotta keep some in my family my 18 y.o cosin wont spend more that 2 sec away from his gf i mow 2 lawns and work for my mom in our barn and for my uncle who owns a roofing biss lumpin shingals


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;542124 said:


> dont get a gf and ull do ok


Well that puts a damper on my plans! Theres a girl Ive liked for about 4 yrs, ( I find it harder to talk with her now, even though I have been told she like me also, Yeah I know, sounds very 8 year oldish), I was planing on making her the first official secretary of Kev-Lawn, (strictly business,) Wish me luck, But enough about that already, back to the important stuff, (yes I do have my priorities in line, Kev-Lawn before girls, besides, I like keeping my payup)

K20Fisher. Way to go for being so ambitious. I am 16, and am just know starting to do the same as you, I cant get insurance to plow with a truck at my age, so its a snowblower and a few freinds making up my fleet. Be patient and dont be afraid to ask, but remember you have plenty of time, so do take it easy and dont rush into anything, but boy is it fun to move around some snow!

Since I was about 8, I have always rather spent my summers woking on the farm than playing videogames with my freinds. Freinds think Im crazy, and I think their lazy.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

yup i have one friend that he wants to plow with me and my other friend when were older but he says he wont shovel the walkway


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Since I was about 8, I have always rather spent my summers woking on the farm than playing videogames with my freinds. Freinds think Im crazy, and I think their lazy.[/QUOTE]

haha my thought exactly but when i used to be at school people thought i was always tired thats what hppens when u go to work for 6hrs after school. and there like ur dumb. i am like ur lazy and id go back to sleep. o ya for the record when i tested out for my GED i had a 3.2 GPA


----------



## Lil' Danny (Dec 30, 2007)

farmerkev;542447 said:


> Since I was about 8, I have always rather spent my summers woking on the farm than playing videogames with my freinds. Freinds think Im crazy, and I think their lazy.


Same here, except for I got involved with a Heavy Hauling company. My first crane move was when I was 8 years old , I had to be out of bed at 4AM , and it hasn't changed in 7 years. Any day I don't have school I'm in the garage with them or out on a move. Most kids in my grade wouldn't even think of getting up at 5:30 on a Saturday morning. My mental alarm gets me awake at 5:30 every day of my life already. They all pretty much respect me for it though, so I guess that's a plus....


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Lil' Danny;542507 said:


> Same here, except for I got involved with a Heavy Hauling company. My first crane move was when I was 8 years old , I had to be out of bed at 4AM , and it hasn't changed in 7 years. Any day I don't have school I'm in the garage with them or out on a move. Most kids in my grade wouldn't even think of getting up at 5:30 on a Saturday morning. My mental alarm gets me awake at 5:30 every day of my life already. They all pretty much respect me for it though, so I guess that's a plus....


people r like how do u get up so early. i am like my alarm goes off i fall on the floor and its time to get up


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

i started out on a snowblower. then i got a truck. bought myself a plow for it went out and bought an atv with a plow. now i have a bucket loader. I think your best bet is to get a garden tractor with a mowing deck and a snow blower for it. And I sarted plowing when i was 15 years old. so the younger the better as long as your not wreckless.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as Farmerkev. I'm 16, and I'll be startin' up this summer mowin' lawns and such. Gotta wait until then so I can save some money from working at BK to buy a used mower.

Although, I'm pretty sure next year I'll be able to get insurance on my truck...I know I will. Chances are if I get a better job, which is possible, I'll be driving that instead of my car.

And, y'all ain't alone. My body just wakes up every day at 6 am. Hell, I get up earlier on weekends than I do for school. I always have to work at Burger King early morning on the weekends, so it happens. And, I have an XBox, I just don't use it anymore. I rather run, be outside working, or talk to my girlfriend whenever possible. (No worries for me, my girlfriend's awesome and doesn't mind that I like to work. She says she rather likes that about me)

I've been working for years with my dad clearin' our driveway, sometimes the neighbors, and every once and awhile he used to have to go and clear either the roads and/or the sidewalks for some of the apartment complexes around here, I usually went with him. I been usin' a shovel and snowblower for awhile, I'm gettin' pretty good with 'em too. Just never used a plow, that's the next thing I'm starting on.....


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

come to find out that toro is in pa and i cant pay to get it shiped to maine


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

so im trying to find one in maine


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

who's quad is that in your avatar


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

oh its one my uncle thought of buying but i am not allowed to ride them.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

I found a JD 650 with a snowblower and soft side cab for 6K so i am hoping to work my butt of and make payments.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

hey guys also just wondering how can i get my name out there so i can see if its worth it.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Also what about a used mini truck


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

a used mini truck has to be licensed and you have to be licensed to drive it, and at your age, you can't take out a loan, and I wouldn't count on making payments at your age, especially at 6K. Find something that works and go with it


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Kreiger91, seems like alot of us are in the same boat. But dont get me wrong, I like my sleep, I have been on here lately till 11:00 pm, much later that normal, and Ive been tired in school alot more because of it. Ive been working at at the bowling lanes where I bowl league for the past two months for a VERY LARGE tournament, I spend a combined 18 hrs there everyweekend, only money I get is tips, and I have had alot of guys who dont tip, but I only have 2 weekends left, this weekend Ill cut out early to go ice fishing, and in two weeks Ill be bowling. 

We should make our own teen thread, that we can talk about all this and other non snow related topics, without taking over K20Fishers threads (sorry) and maybe that way I can get some help with my girl problems LOL!


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm sure girl problems can always squeeze into a post anywhere, girl problems can turn ugly, it's like breaking news on tv, it goes right to the top, then drops right back down, and almost all of us have had girl problems, so we want to help out a fellow in need.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

wizzkid316;543025 said:


> I'm sure girl problems can always squeeze into a post anywhere, girl problems can turn ugly, it's like breaking news on tv, it goes right to the top, then drops right back down, and almost all of us have had girl problems, so we want to help out a fellow in need.


what r u talking about i dont have any girl problems. i just dont have any girls o wait maybe thats a problem


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

i ALSO THOUGHT ABOUT A GATOR WITH A PLOW


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

K20Fisher;543121 said:


> i ALSO THOUGHT ABOUT A GATOR WITH A PLOW


they cost alot 4wheel drive ones r up words of 6or 8 used. and if u get one make sure it has 4wheel and a locking rear diff


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

I am not sure on the laws in your state, but I know in a lot of places you cannot drive them on the street.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

I can because one i get a discount at the local deere and i can say its a farm vehical


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't think at your age, you should buy something that is out of your price range, unless your parents buy it for you. I'd get something that you could use every day, summer too, a lawn mower does great, On my john deere, I have the blower and the plow, it takes less then 10 minutes to switch between them. I know it's different on other tractors, so the older john deeres would do you great, because they have the quick hitch.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

here is my rig...sorry for it bein so late.

its a 1997 John Deere lx176 with 38in mowin deck and 48in plow. i only paid $420 for it and i already had the plow. Needless to say its paid for itself almost 3 times and i just got it in the fall. I added weights to it and a strobe light (not pictured).


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

ya i know my parents said they would help me by it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I think a snow blower on the front of a garden tractor with a nice sized mow deck on it. Get some chains and you will be set bud. All you have to do is find something. And if you wait till this summer you will be able to find something cheap.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

If you're going to get something with a blower, make sure it's a 2 stage. But if your parents are going to help you buy it, make sure it's something they want too.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

hows about a self propelled mower with a man made string lift plow?? haha.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

haha new dude


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

i'm starting to think a used jd 2305


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

NO

You be better buy old ford tractor they are heavy duty and can do any job but it too big job.

Have you check case or Ingersoll garden tractor?

I would pick

case
Ingersoll
Cub cadet
John deer
wheelhorse
Toro
and many stuff but if you found then post here so I can see if it worth.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i am not gonna lie i have 73 IH cub 124 kickin around here with a 12 horse kohler and it still runs and i right still because i just cant kill it. its got a blade on it i had chains on it back in the day when i plowd with it. it had a brand new 48inch deck put on it a couple years ago 15 20 i dno i was little. the other one rusted off. what can i say my dad and grandpa slackd off it never ot cleand off.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

farmerkev;543023 said:


> Kreiger91, seems like alot of us are in the same boat. But dont get me wrong, I like my sleep, I have been on here lately till 11:00 pm, much later that normal, and Ive been tired in school alot more because of it. Ive been working at at the bowling lanes where I bowl league for the past two months for a VERY LARGE tournament, I spend a combined 18 hrs there everyweekend, only money I get is tips, and I have had alot of guys who dont tip, but I only have 2 weekends left, this weekend Ill cut out early to go ice fishing, and in two weeks Ill be bowling.
> 
> We should make our own teen thread, that we can talk about all this and other non snow related topics, without taking over K20Fishers threads (sorry) and maybe that way I can get some help with my girl problems LOL!


I like sleep, but because I have to get up at or before 6 everyday, the latest I CAN sleep anymore is about 8....fine by me...no sense wasting a good day.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Im going to the local jd tomorrow to see what they have just looking


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Newdude;543288 said:


> hows about a self propelled mower with a man made string lift plow?? haha.


i could not resist quoting myself and creating said suggestion. The wonders of MS paint.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Newdude;546993 said:


> i could not resist quoting myself and creating said suggestion. The wonders of MS paint.


Lol, thats pretty funny


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

KGRlandscapeing;542508 said:


> i am like my alarm goes off i fall on the floor and its time to get up




Thats hilarious!!!!



> i could not resist quoting myself and creating said suggestion. The wonders of MS paint.


Thats actually a good idea for 1-3 inch's


----------

